# Fair Entries



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Put some canned goods and fiber stuff in the fair last night.

Going tonight to check out the results!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oooooo! Let us know how you do. With pictures of course.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Hey, where's that set of signs when you need them ...


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Pictures are one thing...but I want to TASTE!!!!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

drum roll please!

I entered 8 canned items:

1st place:
*pork*









*green beans*










*cherries * (okay - I didn't can these - _*Pony!*_ did - but I don't think there is a county fair in Chicago .... she didn't know I was entering them but I'm sending her the blue ribbon!)









2nd place:
*Salsa*










*Spiced Pear Jam









Corn*










3rd place:
*Bread & Butter pickles*









didn't place: peach jam


Moving fiber arts to new post because of limits


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

:dance: :happy: :goodjob: :rock: :banana02:  :bouncy: :clap:

I *think* that covers it. 

Congratulations!



MullersLaneFarm said:


> 1st place went to commercial knitted cap


Fleeceless heathens!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

W00t!

That's too cool, and I'm just giggling like a little kid!

Glad to hear that my cherries (which were Paul's for his gout, weren't they?) actually took a ribbon -- and that taste testing was included! Heck, if they don't taste, you can just pack something pretty into a jar and make sure you follow the headspace guidelines. You wouldn't even have to process it, so it would look like the pretty pictures in the Blue Book. 

Thanks, Cyndi. You made my day!


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Congrats Cyndi!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Fiber Arts - I entered 4 items

didn't place: crocheted and felted hat using Paton's Merino (I knew I should have entered my felted clogs using hand spun Icelandic that I took from fleece to clogs)

3rd place 'Purses':
*knitted purse *(swamp thing) (top 2 places went to quilted purses)









2nd place 'Other knitted accessories':
*knitted tam *(Pink & Brown shetland & merino handspun) - 1st place went to commercial knitted cap - minimum fair isle stitches.









1st place of 'Other Heritage Textile Arts'
*handspun *(shetland & merino - same yarn I used for tam)
second place for this was an absolute awesome embroidery piece using metallic threads. 









I'm stoked! This was the first time I've entered any canned goods into a competition.

They not only judge on looks, but they open the jars (except the meat) and taste them also!!

eta:

you mean this one?? (it's stored on my website)


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Cool, Cyndi!

I thought about entering handspun and such in our little local fair, but then I figured that they 1) wouldn't have a category and 2) wouldn't know how to judge it if they did!


----------



## holleegee (Mar 3, 2005)

FalconDance said:


> Cool, Cyndi!
> 
> I thought about entering handspun and such in our little local fair, but then I figured that they 1) wouldn't have a category and 2) wouldn't know how to judge it if they did!


Thats what happened to my daughter. They didn't have a category so they put it in with arts and crafts. The comments were funny....they had no idea how to judge it. She got 2nd, she lost to a decoupaged plate. We did contact the fair board after the fair so next year they will have a fiber related category.


----------



## thatcompchick (Dec 29, 2004)

Nice! ours had no entry categories for my fiber stuff, will pick at them for next year. Maybe tell them if they expect me to show up with animals again next year, they have to do some categories ;-p However, going to enter about every category in the Fiber Festival in October in VA lol. I want more ribbons ;-p MD Sheep and Wool got me hooked!

Andrea


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Got our Fair book today and no category even remoting resembling handspun! No weaving or spinning, nothing. But now, I could enter "needlework" on plastic canvas!  (Nothing wrong with plastic canvas, but not what I consider a "home economics art or skill".)

Thinking of entering some of my Z Butter (better than apple butter!) and maybe whole wheat bread ... a few canned goods and/or other baked yummies, too, perhaps.

Phillip says I should enter something crocheted with plarn (plastic yarn) and something woven with handspun. Of course, the fair's only 2 weeks away and last time I checked, no one had added any hours to the traditional 24, so I'm not too sure when I'm going to be doing all this.

See what you started, Cyndi! You've created monsters!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

See if they have some sort of Heritage Textile category. That's what I put my handspun in.

Nothing here for woven fabrics either.

I asked the Textile superintendant if they could add a Handspun category. She made note of it and explained that they are allowed only so many categories, but she looks at it every year and if they have a category that doesn't get entries, she remove it and add a new one. So there is hope!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Enter it anyway, in some "other" or "miscellaneous" category. You'll be surprised what happens after a couple of years of that--they'll make more categories! Also, fairs cannot run without volunteers--and several of you ladies would make great judges or chairpersons for a creative arts department.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

No Heritage Textile category. "Handwork" is the cross stitch/applique/needlework/plastic canvas (yes, it has its very own subdivision  ). Otherwise, there's Embroidery, Liq Embroidery or Paint, Knitting, Crochet, Fabric Items (purse, hot pads, rugs, fancy or practical pillow), Quilts, and Arts & Crafts (wall hanging, holiday, stuffed animal or toy, wood wroking, woodcarving, ceramics, tole painting, baskets, jewelry, scrap booking, wearable art) Divisions, and Sewing is included in the Arts & Crafts division.

Our fair is run by a certain few people year after year - I don't know when the fair board meets, where or anything and it's not public knowledge, really. Only members or friends of certain families seem to be "interested" (i.e. allowed). Shame really. One of the gals is a real PitA sour-faced old biddy.

Guess if I'm going to make sure the City Board starts following the law, maybe I should shine the Light of Day on the Fair Board, too .


----------



## Flwrbrd (Jan 14, 2007)

I blew the hard drive to my puter 2 weeks ago, and just now getting back online....
It's fair time again....and I'm lucky that our county has a 'Handspun' Category...for both yarns and goods made with handspun....
I entered 6 skeins....Judging is today I think...and I'm excited to see what happens this year....
Keeping fingers crossed....I entered the skein I spun with feathers...just for grins....in the 'novelty' category....lol
Happy to be back amongst all you fibery folks....lol


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Ok, just entered some goodies and a skein of handspun (MegWool heathered with white Rom) in our local fair. Dunno if anything will win as they judge by looks only (my recipes are OLD and old-fashioned; pickles made with apple cider vinegar aren't as modern-pretty as plain vinegar .).

Guess I'll find out about lunch time. First time; this is kinda exciting!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

It's after lunch time...

Can't wait to hear!!!


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

1st place for black cherry jelly, (garden fresh) watermelon and garden lima beans and for the skein of handspun (only handspun there but they plan to have the category next year ), 2nd place for the homespun & crocheted beanie and whole wheat bread, 3rd (or maybe it was 2nd) for zucchini (mock orange) marmalade. I think that's all that took ribbons. The pickles, hot salsa and zucchini butter weren't pretty enough.

If I think of it, I'll take pics later. Can't pick up anything until 8pm tomorrow, though.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

FalconDance said:


> 1st place for black cherry jelly, (garden fresh) watermelon and garden lima beans and for the skein of handspun (only handspun there but they plan to have the category next year ), 2nd place for the homespun & crocheted beanie and whole wheat bread, 3rd (or maybe it was 2nd) for zucchini (mock orange) marmalade. I think that's all that took ribbons. The pickles, hot salsa and zucchini butter weren't pretty enough.
> 
> *If I think of it, I'll take pics later.* Can't pick up anything until 8pm tomorrow, though.


Congratulations on the ribbons! Woohoo!

But I'm tapping my toe over that 'if I think of it' bit. :bash:


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

:stars: Owch! Quit bopping me with that mallet!

Ok, on Sunday (assuming it's a nice sunny day), I'll line my little jars and veggies up and take pretty pics to post.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Congrats!!!!!

YIPPPEEEEE!

Waiting for Sunday!!


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Skein of 100% Romney (MegWool - or rather, Clover  - and plain white, heathered) and handspun/crocheted 80% wool/20% mohair reversible beanie:









Back l to r: Z-butter, Old-fashioned sweet pickles
Front l to r: Zucchini "orange" marmalade, HOT salsa, Black cherry jelly









My non-pretty whole wheat (everyday) bread:








(Notice the rather large bite they took of the bread to judge it .)


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

I was informed that I had forgotten _someone's_ award-winning watermelon and lima beans .


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Woohoo!

Waddayamean, not 'pretty' enough to win? ALL of them are gorgeous! And I bet they taste fabulous, too!

You did have until midnight, then I was gonna start bopping you on the head again. 

That skein of Romney, by the way, is fantastic. I love the effect when we ply different singles, either color or texture. The end result is fascinating, always!

If Clover could see two-dimensionally, I'd go show her what you did!

Meg


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Meg Z said:


> Woohoo!
> I love the effect when we ply different singles, either color or texture. The end result is fascinating, always!
> 
> If Clover could see two-dimensionally, I'd go show her what you did!


Go ahead - show her this:









The result is slightly fuzzy and such a soft grey/white tweed! I can't get the color true on the computer, but you know already . I spun both plies in the grease and then only washed out the dirt, so there is still a faint sheepy smell. It's not as soft to the touch as I'd prefer (the white wasn't quite as fine a fleece as Clover's), but this is the last skein left until I spin more of it (the others sold in May at our camping fest).

Notice what the entry tag says - "most unusual item - spun wool" .


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Congratulations on all the wins! :clap:

I've entered 11 canned goods and a crocheted scarf in the South Carolina State Fair. Well, I've registered them, they will be delivered to the fair grounds in a couple of weeks. I've noticed that over the last 10 years or so, there are fewer and fewer canned items entered.  I've been encouraging people I know who still can to enter _anything_, just so they don't give up on the category. As far as I know, they don't taste anything anymore. Last year, my jellies weren't even opened. It's all based on appearance and headspace. 

Again, good job to all of you on your ribbons!

Blue


----------



## whitehouse (Mar 17, 2008)

I ran our art hall at our county fair for 3 years. If you want change you must participate. If they say no at least you tried. find out when the board meets and ask for change. Get others that want change to go with of sign a petition. change does not come from just sitting around wanting it. I enjoyed it but was ready to go to the other side. I hope to participate next year. We also did not open just looked. many complained that it was ruined so we quit. we did take all of the bake goods to the 4h booth to sale. just kept only one cookie of each or a piece. Couldn't stand to waste it. plus they made money without any out of pocket cost. win - win. congradulations to all that entered this year. the entries get less and less. not as many people get involved. I make a deal with my neice every year at our fair. If she just enters one thing I will pay the fees. she gets a weekly pass and any money she wins. she always enters alot and does very well. she is 15 now and enjoys it. the boys are now getting old enough to do this so I better start saving. Mike joined 4h so he is taken care of. now i only have to participate with him. spread the word and get your friends to compete only we can keep the fair alive!


----------



## vickiesmom (Feb 25, 2005)

Congrats! I didn't enter this year's fair...but I have begun on next year's project. I do embroidery and won BIS two years ago...first time I had ever entered anything. I think I will have something to knock their socks off next year! LOL!:happy:


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Preach it, sistah. Every year the veggie man *thanks me* for entering my garden goods. It's getting harder and harder to keep it going... I appreciate all the wonderful volunteers at the fair, and I tell them so.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Rose,
The salsa recipe.

The spiced pear jam was one I made up as I went. It included peeling & cutting the pears into quarters, then running it through a food mill (like you would applesauce) then cooking it using Madagascar vanilla beans, (split & scraped - remove bean pods before canning) and an assortment of spices (nutmeg & a touch of cinnamon) and honey.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I can vouch for the absolute deliciousness of that salsa! I was there last year when Cyndi made it, and it is scrumptious!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

You mean when WE made it ..... you had the ouchy job of cutting the hot peppers (without gloves)


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> You mean when WE made it ..... you had the ouchy job of cutting the hot peppers (without gloves)


Oh, yeah... I forgot that part where I neglected to put on gloves, and had burning hands for a good while after that.

SAFETY TIP: DO NOT CUT HOT PEPPERS BARE HANDED! ALWAYS WEAR RUBBER OR NITRILE GLOVES!!


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

Wow! I'm impressed.

I went online in early September too see about registering stuff for the SC state fair, to discover that you had to enter in AUGUST.... so, I'll get some registered next year... but sheesh... that's really early.

I'm super impressed by the spinning, ladies... super impressed.

dawn


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

sewsilly said:


> Wow! I'm impressed.
> 
> I went online in early September too see about registering stuff for the SC state fair, to discover that you had to enter in AUGUST.... so, I'll get some registered next year... but sheesh... that's really early.
> 
> ...



Hey, South Carolina people--
Let's try to remind each other next year! That deadline does come early.

Blue


----------



## Flwrbrd (Jan 14, 2007)

I never did say how it all came out at the fair....
I entered 5 various skeins of yarns..and 1 hat...
I won 5 blue ribbons for my skeins
1 red ribbon for my hat (I'd forgotten to check and make sure all ends/joins had been woven in)
Not bad!


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

[SIZE="2"]No wins for crochet or sewing, but 8 ribbons for home canning! :bouncy:

2nd place:
Tomatoes
Blackberry Jam

1st place:
Peaches
BlueberryJelly
Muscadine Jelly
Plum Jelly
Peach Jelly
Blackberry Jelly

I'll try to post pictures when I get my entries back after the fair.

Blue[/SIZE]

Edited to try to correct font/size and typos.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

w00! Congrats! :clap:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Flwr - not bad?? It's down right wonderful!! 

BBChick - At state level no less! do you have to win county to enter at state level?

I'd be busting at the seams!


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> BBChick - At state level no less! do you have to win county to enter at state level?
> 
> I'd be busting at the seams!


Thanks, I am pretty excited. To answer your question, no, I don't have to win a county level first. I'm excited to go to the fair and see the other entries and not just in canning, but also other home crafts. Maybe get some ideas for next year... 

BlueberryChick


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Here are pictures of my fair entries:































Blue


----------

